# Thoughts on bonavita goose neck kettle



## Nod

Hi I am thinking of buying the bonavita goose neck electric kettle

Can anyone who has one give me an idea if it is any good? Thanks


----------



## Xpenno

They look good from my limited experience (saw Gary **** brew a chemex on one). I'm actually looking for one myself but cant find anywhere that has stock. If you find somewhere then please let me know?

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Geordie Boy

It does exactly as it says on the tin. A bit more money than buying a separate kettle, pouring kettle and thermometer but I like the convenience where you just set the temperature and walk away


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just to be clear, I have the one where you can set the temperature, not the one which is just an electric kettle with no temperature setting


----------



## fluffles

I recently bought the PID version from HasBean. I think the pouring accuracy could be a little better, but overall I'm really pleased with it. I love the convenience of being able to set a temperature and walk away and let it do its thing. The 'hold' setting is even better as you can leave it for quite some time and it will maintain the water at the set temperature. The timer feature is also useful for keeping track of brew time.


----------



## Nod

Thanks

Xpenno - you are right - now seems hard to get... Looks like you can get it from USA

Maybe we should investigate a group buy?


----------



## Xpenno

Nod said:


> Thanks
> 
> Xpenno - you are right - now seems hard to get... Looks like you can get it from USA
> 
> Maybe we should investigate a group buy?


USA is 120v only, had a look last week


----------



## Xpenno

I have notifications set-up on a couple of suppliers to let me know when they are in stock again, will post here if I hear anything.

If you can find someone who has them then please let me know.


----------



## Has Bean

We love them! Trying to get hold of some more.


----------



## Xpenno

The Systemic Kid said:


> You might be in luck - check them out - listed as in stock and postage included.
> 
> Link removed for wollcotts hardware
> 
> Potentially unsecure website
> 
> Won't let me order online... Fails at the payment stage


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Xpenno said:


> Won't let me order online... Fails at the payment stage.


Me too - site has now crashed.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The Systemic Kid said:


> You might be in luck - check them out - listed as in stock and postage included.
> 
> Link removed unsure of supply
> 
> Wollcotts hardware
> 
> I've just ordered one from this link. Their payments system is not working. I tried by card first and then they sent me an email with a discount code for a further 10% off if I paid by bank transfer. Works out well!


----------



## Nod

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I've just ordered one from this link. Their payments system is not working. I tried by card first and then they sent me an email with a discount code for a further 10% off if I paid by bank transfer. Works out well!


Great stuff... i have had the same problem and have just emailed them. Hope i get the code as well!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The email came automatically after my failed card payment attempt. Hope you get the same.


----------



## Nod

hooray.... just ordered and also got emailed with a code for 10% off...

this was a great use of the forum ... thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Xpenno

Ok so I decided that this now falls into the 'too good to be true' category.

They have it in stock

It's cheaper than anywhere else

Their card payment system isn't working so not payment protection

An automated email appears saying pay by bank transfer (no protection) and get 10% off

Nobody answered when I tried calling

Google search shows that there is limited info about this page and the company. There are a couple of others who have had similar experiences. The website didn't appear in google a few days ago when I was searching...

Hmmmm, I'm going to leave it alone for now. I hope that my suspicions are incorrect.

Spence


----------



## Mrboots2u

https://www.avforums.com/threads/wollcotts-co-uk.1907440/

Be warned ....

Look dubious at best

At worst a scam


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yep, looks like a sodding scam. This is their listed business address.

View attachment 9177


----------



## Geordie Boy

Ironically Amazon Germany have them in stock (with UK plug) but it'll be ~€150 delivered.

http://www.amazon.de/Bonavita-Variable-Temperatur-elektrische-Gooseneck/dp/B00CDRS0BO/

UK Amazon is out of stock (though they do have the normal temperature set kettle in stock)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bonavita-Capacity-Stainless-Kettle-Features/dp/B00K2TNB0U/


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:



> Ironically Amazon Germany have them in stock (with UK plug) but it'll be ~€150 delivered.


Typical


----------



## panna_cota

if you have not bought







I`m to recommend your this one http://coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-brewing/kettles/bonavita-1l-gooseneck-temperature-variable-kettle-eu-plug

It has a lot of useful features,so have a look.


----------



## Nod

I have ordered one these from Amazon for £88 - ouch! It arrives tomorrow... It seems everyone loves it so I'm excited...


----------



## aphelion

Mine is on its way from CoffeeHit for Christmas..yay!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The wholesale price of these has increased by 20% in the last month. It seems to be a supply problem. I've been using mine for a month month or so now and I'm really pleased with it. There's no way they're worth as much as they cost though. For £40/50 they'd be a no brainer.


----------



## Nod

I agree... Had mine now for 2 weeks and it is just great. I does exactly what you want it to. V easy temperature control and a nice pour. The hold feature I have not tested enough.. I'm not sure it is super fast to correct back to, for example, 85 degrees but It definitely does work. What I mean is that I set temp to 85 and press hold, pour and then put it back on the stand and there seems a lag before the boiler kicks in to get it back up to 85 again. I realise it is expensive but it is very good and I guess geeks are going to be happ(ish) to pay...


----------



## lukej

Picked mine up for £45 on ebay from a guy who'd decided he didn't want it anymore. Brilliant bit of kit, I'll be fitting a flow restrictor in the new year and playing some more. I'll put up comparison's of flow rate etc if people want it when the time comes.

Luke


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Amazing that anyone could have one of these and then decide they don't want it any more. I'm can't imagine managing without one. Of course it would be possible but everything is so much more relaxed now!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

One thing though, they are pretty fragile. Not that well made at all. We saw one dropped at Cup North and it instantly broke. Callum's is also now wobbly of spout just from moving it between his place and the roastery. As a result, we now have them in both our homes and the roastery. Small point but worth knowing if anyone is thinking of moving one between work and home for example.


----------



## Yes Row

I am on my 3rd from Amazon since Xmas day. First was a warehouse deal and leaked from the base. The second had been damaged in transit, the lid was broken. third arrived yesterday and fingers crossed!


----------



## Phil104

So far so good with mine - what would be the advantages of fitting a flow restrictor?


----------



## Glenn

Much better control of the flow rate. It allows you to pour slower and more accurately


----------



## jeebsy

I didn't like mine and took it out. By the time i'd poured the 50ml or whatever it was time to start pouring the next bit.

In TSK and Perger's videos they pour pretty quick. BOSH IT


----------



## Xpenno

I love mine, took me a while to get used to but it makes pouring easy and accurate and the temp control is great. I don't think I would ever go back to none temperature controlled pouring. Purchased mine from Has Bean and have not had any reliability issues to date.


----------



## aphelion

Yep, really enjoying mine too.

Nice bit of kit, recommended.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I've being using one for a year without reliability problems. I've gotten rid of the normal kettle in the kitchen now


----------



## GuyRobin

Does anyone know when these will be available in the UK again please?


----------



## jlarkin

Sorry I don't know when they'll be available, replying as I'm interested as well so hoping to see if anybody spots then somewhere


----------



## froggystyle

Think i read somewhere June from Coffeehit?


----------



## Guest

@nixyy


----------



## Dallah

Bold Street Coffee in Liverpool had them a couple of weeks ago so the main distributor appears to have stock again.


----------

